# Whirlpool Conquest refrigerator ice maker not working (pictures attached)



## pfisher25 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello all -

I recently acquired a used Whirlpool Conquest refrigerator (Model GS6SHAXLS02) and I have been running it for a week. I am having issues that the ice maker is not making any ice (no ice is being deposited into the ice compartment). I have looked through the user manual online and have not had any success. I have also done the following:
-Replaced the water filter on the bottom of the unit
-Made sure the ice maker switch was set to "on"

I do not think it has anything to do with the water line because the water dispenser on the refrigerator door dispenses water just fine.

Does anyone have any ideas of what the problem could be? I have attached reference pictures if that helps.

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions you can provide!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never worked on an actual refrigerator but I've heard of the water line freezing in the ice makers before.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

pfisher25 said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I recently acquired a used Whirlpool Conquest refrigerator (Model GS6SHAXLS02) and I have been running it for a week. I am having issues that the ice maker is not making any ice (no ice is being deposited into the ice compartment). I have looked through the user manual online and have not had any success. I have also done the following:
> -Replaced the water filter on the bottom of the unit
> ...


is the little wire down or lock up. Now this may not have But it has to be down to make ice. if lock up it tell's the ice maker that the ben is full and not let it make more ice. check this


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely icemaker is bad, but before replacing it make sure your fiber optic control is working.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Are there cubes in the tray? If so then they are not ejecting for some reason--bad motor, bad sensor... No cubes in the tray? Then water line frozen or bad solenoid.

I had to replace mine a couple years back and found a guy named Don Schlesinger who runs a store on ebay. The store has clear troubleshooting instructions and probably the best prices I could find anywhere. He even posts his cell number so you can talk to him for advice, _very_ helpful. His store is Just Ice Makers. He even offered to buy back parts from the old ice maker that he could use.

And, no, I am not Don Schlesinger, just a very satisfied customer with a bin full of ice!:thumbup:


----------



## whtbrd422 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Ice maker flap*

We are not sure how to fix the flap on the icemaker. The flap isn't closing all the way and ice is melting and freezing up the dispenser mechanics. How do we access the area the flap is in?


----------

